
Sublime Text 3 Beta - conorh
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-3-beta
======
AngryParsley
I see ST3 bundles its own version of Python 3.3 on all platforms. ST2 did this
on Linux and Windows, and it was quite annoying. In ST2, the ssl module is
broken on Linux and the select module is completely missing on Windows. (See
[http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/50801-bundle-python-
ss...](http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/50801-bundle-python-ssl-module/)
and [http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/149231-include-
pythons...](http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/149231-include-pythons-
select-module-on-windows/))

I started to port one of my plugins to Sublime Text 3 beta, but basic things
are broken. Importing urllib.request raises an exception on OS X:

    
    
        >>> import urllib.request
        Traceback (most recent call last):
          File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
          File "X/urllib/request.py", line 2456, in <module>
        ImportError: No module named '_scproxy'
    

Except for a few well-documented edge cases, a properly-built Python behaves
the same on OS X, Linux, and Windows. I really hope Jon Skinner gets better at
building Python. Dealing with these random platform-specific issues is very
frustrating.

That said, I am a fan of Sublime Text. (Otherwise what am I wasting my time
writing plugins for?) It's like TextMate, but cross-platform and not
abandonware. :)

~~~
bpierre
“It's like TextMate, but cross-platform _and not abandonware._ ”

This is no longer true since Textmate 2 has been open sourced. Textmate 2 is
now _very_ active, it is common to see a release every few days. See the
changelog [1], or the activity of Allan Odgaard on GitHub [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/textmate/textmate/blob/master/Application...](https://github.com/textmate/textmate/blob/master/Applications/TextMate/about/Changes.md)

[2] <https://github.com/sorbits?tab=activity>

~~~
AngryParsley
I know. I was just poking some fun at TextMate. TM2 was delayed by what, 6
years? One can't not joke about that.

I actually use TextMate 1.5 more than I use Sublime Text. Unfortunately,
TextMate 1.5 was never open-sourced and TextMate 2 broke plugins designed for
1.5. So for me, it is abandonware. :(

~~~
scott_s
_TM2 was delayed by what, 6 years? One can't not joke about that._

Considering that the author clearly went through serious burnout during that
time, no, I would _not_ joke about that:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1388905>

~~~
vor_
I don't understand why that can't be joked about.

~~~
scott_s
It's mean.

~~~
dmix
I've been building my own products for years. Burnout is a fact of life.

Sure if you built something people loved, theres ton of pressure to follow up
with something just as good.

But it's biology. People get bored, exhausted or uninspired with their
projects.

At the end of the day he made a ton of money and built something thousands of
people use everyday. That should be more important than having a good sequel.
There will always be competitors who will keep customers happy. Thats not his
full responsibility forever because he did it once.

Besides, he'll get motivated again one day and do something interesting.

~~~
scott_s
None of that has any bearing on whether or not we should make his unhappiness
the butt of our jokes.

~~~
dmix
If he doesn't take it personally, as he shouldn't, then it doesn't matter.

The best quote I've read on the subject was that if people care enough to
complain about your product, that means you did something right.

~~~
scott_s
Let me use language that will perhaps resonate with people here more: doing
this makes you a bully.

People _do_ take things personally. This isn't constructive criticism we're
talking about. It's not even a criticism of the product itself. It's making
fun of someone for getting burnt out.

~~~
fusiongyro
I hate that I turn every debate into "it depends on where you draw the line"
but it really does. There is a continuum between my-first-open-source-project
and Apple. It would be absurd to suggest to someone that they shouldn't make
fun of Windows 8 because Steve Ballmer might get his feelings hurt. It would
also be absurd to suggest that every kid who proudly uploads his/her first
program to github deserves to be slammed for its shortcomings. It's a
continuum.

While I see your perspective, I think it's going to get pretty boring around
here if we have to walk on eggshells for fear that somebody who probably isn't
even paying attention might be offended at a jovial (if accurate)
characterization of one of their shortcomings.

~~~
scott_s
Odd. I consider it common decency, not "walking on eggshells."

~~~
fusiongyro
He called it abandonware. He didn't say "fuck you." He didn't say "he's a shit
developer." He called the program abandonware. Have a sense of perspective
already. Frankly, I'd find it insulting if you were defending me from the
tiniest barbs like this. Onlookers couldn't help but conclude I'd be knocked
over and bruised by a warm breeze.

------
edanm
Here's what I'd love someone to organize:

A Kickstarter campaign to raise enough money to pay the ST developer to make
ST open-source.

If ST becomes open-source, that solves one of the biggest issues many people
have with ST, especially those coming from a vim/emacs background. This is
something I know _I_ would pay for, and I believe others would as well.

~~~
pretoriusB
> _If ST becomes open-source, that solves one of the biggest issues many
> people have with ST, especially those coming from a vim/emacs background._

And it makes ST another bloody Open Source project, designed by a community,
to fall by the wayside and stagnate like Gnome, Emacs, Vim etc...

~~~
rayiner
I'd imagine there are way more Emacs/Vim users than SublimeText users or even
Textmate users at it's peak.

~~~
pretoriusB
Sure. The stagnation part was about becoming too slow to move forward.

For example, with all it's lisp scripting capabilities and 30+ year history,
Emacs is an early nineties editor UI, UX and codebase wise.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Are these changes really worth the "3.0" tag? _Goto to symbol_ is great, but
all other bullet points taste like what I expected 2 to have once it left beta
(basically, speed and not letting plugins crash my session).

Isn't this a clever way to make users buy into a paid upgrade for a stable
version of an editor they already bought?

~~~
robryan
Even if it is, I am more than happy to put down another $30 for it. I get that
much value from it daily.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Yep, my thoughts exactly. Sublime is one of the few pieces of software that I
rely on that has not only never let me down (so far!), but has really
pleasantly surprised me on several occasions, saving my ass when I thought I'd
just lost a lot of work.

~~~
just_testing
Would you care to give some examples? I am genuinely curious!

~~~
manojlds
For example, the "autosave" can be pretty handy. You enter some text into a
tab, close sublime. You have no annoying dialogs asking you to save the file
etc and the comtent is saved so that it is available in the same state when
you reopen.

If not for the save your ass by not losing work bit, I like it for not being
annoying.

~~~
Corrado
I actually use "autosave" as a temporary clipboard. When I need to keep
something over multiple days but don't need it forever (i.e. big, hairy
command strings) then I just open a new tab and paste it in. That way I can
continue to copy/paste the command whenever I need it and as long as I don't
close that tab I'm good to go. :)

------
grundprinzip
I personally find the 70$ price tag rather high for a text editor. However,
this is not my main issue For this premium price I do not only expect features
but as well documentation and if you are a plugin developer the current ST2
documentation is just plain bad because it misses too much. In addition, even
though ST2 is highly configurable nowhere are all the options explained that
you can use and manually set. I fins this rather annoying and think this was
something to fix along the ST2 life cycle.

I'm not sure if the beta will conivince me in paying another 30$ for hope that
this will some days come.

~~~
akirk
Did you once do a calculation of the price as to the percentage of the money
it costs in relation to the money you generate using this tool?

~~~
grundprinzip
Even though I'm not earning money using ST2, I'm still loving it. However,
there is always a feeling about price. And I think 70$ is a lot. Compare this
to 30$ for Mountain Lion, 99$ for Aperture 3 and 129$ for Lightroom 4. Does
this feel right? I'm not against paying in general rather I want to have a
good feeling spending the money.

~~~
ceol
Apple can charge $30 for Mountain Lion and $99 for Aperture because they
assume you already bought their hardware.

------
rogerbinns
My pet peeve with editors is how they handle files changing underneath them. I
do this regularly enough (eg I might make a quick change using vi, source
control update), there could be ssh or sshfs involved, or another tool might
be better for doing whatever it is that I wanted.

Emacs has been the only editor that has never lost a change for me. Whenever
you try to make a modification it checks the underlying file is as expected,
and tells you if not. I tried SL2 and it quite happily ignored the fact that
the file had changed. I'm also evaluating AppCode and it has perhaps the worst
behaviour - it silently updates the editor window. But some of the time it
doesn't notice the change and hence overwrites it. Consequently you can't
trust the editor.

gedit also notices changes proactively (compared to emacs' reactively) but I
don't use it regularly.

~~~
lessnonymous
Wow .. wouldn't it be nice to get the diff lines highlighted in ST3. Then you
get theirs/mine option on each line (with an 'all' option of course).

Surely not hard to implement (if it's easy to say, it's easy to code, right??)

~~~
jskinner
You can find out the (highlighted) differences between the in-memory buffer
and the on disk version one via "Show Unsaved Changes" on the context menu.

------
georgemcbay
I'm a Sublime Text 2 owner, but the continued lack of a Linux/ARM build nor
any announced plans for the same mean I won't be upgrading. It is a shame
because I like the editor a lot, but if it doesn't work on all the platforms I
use it ultimately has zero value to me.

~~~
pretoriusB
> _I'm a Sublime Text 2 owner, but the continued lack of a Linux/ARM build nor
> any announced plans for the same mean I won't be upgrading._

Damn! There goes the whole of the Linux/ARM community!

~~~
illumen
Linux/ARM is bigger than iphone, apple, and dell combined.

Android. It's sitting on a desk near you.

~~~
coob
Linux/ARM is not an end user software platform.

~~~
qu4z-2
ST is a programmer's editor.

------
SCdF
I'm not near a computer at the moment, can any body tell me how the
performance is with very large files (>20mb) compared to the previous
releases?

If there was one thing that disappointed me about ST2 it was that it wasn't
very competent with massive log files and the like. ATM I use an ide for Java,
ST2 for nearly everything else (other languages, random text) and less / vi /
others for logs and other massive files.

Would love to be able to kill off another tool.

~~~
veidr
I just opened a 49.8MB log file and the ST3 beta took 6 seconds to open it.
The app can open/edit other files while this initial loading happens.

For fun I tried some other editors (this is on OS X):

BBEdit 10.5: instant

vim 7.3: instant

TextEdit 1.8: instant

Textmate 2.0.0a9351: hung the entire app for 15 seconds

ST2: 9 seconds

So yeah, ST3 still seems to fare pretty poorly in this regard.

~~~
swah
Probably something related to the new symbol parsing?

~~~
Dirlewanger
Doubt it. Problem exists in ST2 as well. I have a ~200MB ETL file I've been
working with recently...takes ST2 around 20 seconds to open it.

------
tomlu
I am disappointed to see that Vintage mode hasn't really been touched at all
for this edition. It's what is holding myself (and likely others) back from
switching away from Vim. Unfortunately, development of Vintage mode seems to
have stopped (the repository hasn't changed for about six months).

~~~
mikevm
As someone who only used IDE debuggers all his (short) programming career, I
was wondering, how do you debug without a visual debugger?

I've seen how GDB works, and debugging this way seems much less productive.
You don't see your whole source code, and you don't constantly see the values
of watched or local variables, etc... Is there a different debugger you use
for this task when developing using only a text editor (vim/emacs/sublime)?

~~~
pretoriusB
> _As someone who only used IDE debuggers all his (short) programming career,
> I was wondering, how do you debug without a visual debugger?_

I'd ask the reverse of you. Why do you spend time in a debugger at all? For
99% of the bugs logical thinking and a few printfs work faster and better ran
blindly running around setting breakpoints and examining values.

~~~
kamaal
This is something I have always wondered about.

Though learning how to use the debugger is a good skill to learn, these days I
don't know anyone around me who has ever used a debugger, or even finds a use
for it. I think the best tools of our age are really REPL's, which allows you
to test out your guesses/hypothesis in the form of snippets.

Personally I have probably used a debugger 5-6 times in my whole programming
career, these days I hardly find a use for it.

On the other hand, I find tools like these very useful:
<https://metacpan.org/module/Devel::NYTProf>

~~~
marcusf
Depends on your use case. If you're trying to find an issue in Java code
running on an app server somewhere where you're not allowed to update code
(say, if you work in B2B and it's a customer site), being able to remote debug
does wonders.

------
markstahler
I hope that some of this increase in price is used to support Package Control
from wbond. Certainly Package Control has contributed to the usefulness of
Sublime.

Myself having registered less than a year ago, thinks this update is a little
premature. Users in the official forums have been worried for months that
development had stalled and all of the sudden an announcement of a paid update
for seemingly incremental features? Are we to expect a beta period similar to
ST2 or will be be expected to pay for what seems should be a minor release? I
for one expected at least 2 years of support for my ST2 purchase. Coupled with
the increase in price (which now compares to JetBrains IDEs) I see much fewer
reasons to upgrade and/or recommend this to others.

~~~
lukeholder
IMHO sublime dev/s should be charging double (like $149) for product and
require a paid upgrade every year to pay for continued development and
features. I would happily subscribe for this software like I do for the adobe
suite.

------
Watabou
From what I got from this conversation, Sublime Text is not a one man show
anymore? Jon says he will "have something to say on the front soon".

[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=107...](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10780)

------
Shtirlic
It's all about release cycles: Textmate was to slow, ST is too fast in
changing versions. Releasing beta major version after half-year no-updates for
the current major version looks silly to me. Price changed to $70, while
JetBrains RubyMine IDE is $69 now with much more features. I am sticking to
the ST2 with no no intentions for upgrading.

------
Stealth-
Coming from someone who has never used or tried Sublime Text, how does this
compare to Vim in general? It's taken quite a while to grow familiar with Vim,
is it worth the learning curve to ditch it now and try Sublime? Are the two
really that different? A lot of what I'm seeing looks like things that can be
done in Vim, but I might be missing something.

~~~
dmix
I'm a vim/textmate user and I found sublimes UX to be lacking polish and the
UI overall needed work.

I like textmates uniform OSX style and VIMs uniform terminal style, using the
"Tomorrow" theme on both [1].

Although I'm also a part designer so the aesthetics matter to me as much as
functionality. If you're measuring functionality I can't imagine sublimes
better than VIM.

[1] <https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-theme>

~~~
cowsaysoink
If you didn't like the UI you could install Soda theme:
<https://github.com/buymeasoda/soda-theme/>

~~~
dmix
I've installed the Tomorrow theme in Sublime which I love in txtmate/VIM and
still wasn't a fan.

~~~
cowsaysoink
Soda is a UI theme not a color scheme.

~~~
dmix
Interesting. I'll have to check sublime out again when version 3 comes out.

------
stinos
"Sublime Text has always had speed as a feature, but version 3 addresses some
weak points. Startup time is now virtually immediate, and plugins no longer
have the opportunity to bring this down. Replace All performance is also
significantly faster"

couldn't care less about startup time while _the_ speed problem on windows
lies in loading/editing files greater than a couple of mb. I start ST only
once a day but I load files like a hundred times and I'm not the only one with
that workflow :] so to me the last one seems like a higher priority?

~~~
sturmeh
The start-up time on some slower machines is horrendous.

On my work laptop (which I have no option to upgrade, and is encrypted) takes
a good 9 seconds to start sublime. (Without even giving it a file to open!)

I have to contemplate if I need to open sublime sometimes, and just use
notepad instead.

------
forrestthewoods
Goto definition and goto symbol? Oh my! Quick test and it works fairly well
already. Definitely some enhancements I want (text preview) but I can already
tell this will be a glorious upgrade.

~~~
DigitalJack
I've had a good experience using ctags with ST2. Even on windows.

~~~
cnp
Can't quite figure out this goto definition thing, though of course I'm trying
it using a dynamic language, JavaScript. Was praying he worked some secret
SublimeText magic into it :/

~~~
jmandzik
I just tried it out on my client and server side JS projects. Cmd+Shift+R and
type the name of your favorite function. Its pretty damn fast.

------
scottbartell
> _The price for a Sublime Text license key has increased by $11 to $70, the
> first price rise in Sublime Text’s five year history_

That's a pretty big jump. Not saying it's not worth it.

~~~
dorianj
I was thinking the opposite. I'm glad he's charging for upgrades, and charging
a decent price for something some developers use all day everyday. I hope this
will enable him to continue developing ST.

I'm growing fairly dependent on plugins, though -- I hope the new API isn't
too hard for plugin devs to upgrade. Although with most plugins hosted on
Github these days, compat is just a pull request away.

~~~
scottbartell
So you don't think a ~640% pricing increase rather large? I'm not saying the
software isn't worth $70. But relative to it's previous price, I think it's a
pretty significant increase.

Edit: My mistake - I just can't read. It was an $11 increase in price.

~~~
bertzzie
It's increased BY 11$, not FROM 11$. Certainly not 640%.

------
mokash
These changes look like they warrant a 2.x version, not 3. I really like
Sublime Text 2.

Edited: I'm dumb.

~~~
venomsnake
How did you get to the 500% increase?

I think that ST gives good value for the money. Unless you are a developer in
second or third world country the price tag is hovering around an hour wage.

And because of the sublimely generous trial model you can use as much as you
like it if you happen to be on tight budget.

~~~
mokash
Sorry, my mistake, I read it wrong. I still don't think these changes warrant
the 3.0 version number though.

------
jacques_chester
> _OSX: 10.7 or later is required_

Looks like I might have to bite the upgrade bullet this year.

~~~
threepointone
I feel you man. I've been stubbornly sticking to Snow Leopard myself, it works
great with my late 2008 MBP.

~~~
jacques_chester
I'm also holding out for a Mac Pro bump that isn't a pisstake. So I guess I'll
bite a few bullets at once.

~~~
niggler
Don't hold your breath -- I felt the same way about xserve before Apple
shocked us with the axing of the server line.

~~~
jacques_chester
I am certainly concerned that they might give it the official arse.

The only thing that gives me hope is that the Pro fits a small but important
niche in the overall ecosystem: a system better suited for the developers of
iOS applications than the iMac is.

~~~
Zr40
What does the Mac Pro offer for iOS developers that the iMac does not?

~~~
jacques_chester
More. Of everything.

More cores, more RAM, more GPU grunt to drive more screens.

------
josteink
I tried using Sublime text and it's a great editor, extensible and moldable,
but I just keep coming back to emacs since that is always available wherever I
am, logged in via ssh.

A ssh/text-only version of sublime text would be interesting ;)

~~~
benjaminwootton
This point shouldn't be understates. Currently I use a mixture of Sublime,
Intellij, emacs, and VI, on Windows, Linux, and OSX. I'm sure this hurts my
flow.

As I started off with Emacs, I would love to return it to it for this reason.
However, I've never been able to smoothly recreate two or three of the
features that I need, despite spending hours playing around with different
plugins.

1) For Dynamic language development, a 'goto arbitrary file' as slick as
Sublime is all I need. This one feels simple to achieve, but I haven't been
able to find anything similar.

2) For Java, a working tags or 'goto symbol' implementation with
disambiguation and even the slightest awareness of the language and scope.

I would probably have more success writing own editor from scratch that
learning emacs lisp however!

~~~
thoughtcriminal
Why not make your own text editor, then sell it. I'll bet ST is raking in
millions. Get a piece of that action.

------
jvm
THE SO-CALLED “VISUAL” EDITORS HAVE BEEN PLACED HERE BY ED TO TEMPT THE
FAITHLESS. DO NOT GIVE IN!!! THE MIGHTY ED HAS SPOKEN!!!

<http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.html>

~~~
jvm
Sheesh okay I'm sorry! I thought it was funny, never do it again, etc...

~~~
xentronium
The text is kinda funny, but it appears in _every_ thread about text editors,
so people probably grew tired of that joke.

~~~
jvm
Sorry I am obviously new here.

------
IbJacked
And still no option to print? I've been a happy ST2 licensee for quite some
time, and the inability to print is probably my biggest complaint (though,
admittedly, I don't need to print things very often).

------
alvesjnr
I really like ST, it is the first text editor that I use for more than 1 year
in a row.

But 70 Dollars is really expensive in my point of view. I'm not sure if I'll
upgrade to version 3 (paying upgrade).

~~~
swah
30 to upgrade.

------
xargs12
$30 for an upgrade seems a tad rich.

~~~
dangrossman
More like $20 after you write it off on your taxes. Seems like a steal to me.
Intuit wants $170 to upgrade QuickBooks, Adobe wants $200 to upgrade
Photoshop, and this little text editor adds more to my bottom line
productivity than either.

------
codex
I am pleased to see this app written in C++11. I hope it will inspire others
to create more fast, beautiful, cross platform apps with the language.

~~~
Corrado
I have been curious for a while about how ST 2|3 is architected. I know it
uses C++ but how does it work so well as cross-platform application. Does that
stem from being built in C++? What UI framework does it use?

------
adharmad
"When 3.0 is released, upgrades will be available for $30, or $15 for users
who have purchased recently."

Why different prices based on when the purchase date?

~~~
xaa
So that people feel less screwed about the fact that they are paying for the
same product repeatedly.

~~~
SquareWheel
I bought it when Sublime Text 2 came out of Beta, which wasn't all that long
ago, was it? As somebody that very rarely buys tools, it's hard not to feel a
little incensed.

~~~
toast76
It's $30. What sort of development are you doing that isn't worth $30 for the
single tool that allows you to do it?

I can't imagine carpenters are incensed when Ryobi brings out a new $300
drill. You either buy the new drill, or you keep the old one. Nobody expects
new hardware for free, why software?

~~~
SquareWheel

        "What sort of development are you doing that isn't worth $30 for the single tool that allows you to do it?"
    

I do light programming, mostly web stuff. Sublime certainly isn't the only
tool that allows me to edit code, I used Notepad++ for years, and I'm sure
there's a dozen other options. I also just use it as a regular old notepad.

I suppose what I'm saying is my expectation was that for a premium tool, I
would be supported with updates and bug fixes for a longer period of time. I
probably will buy the upgrade, but I would hope for a longer period of support
with version 3. If this turns into a recurring payment model I may need to
switch back to strictly free and open source tools.

~~~
perishabledave
It's not uncommon; Visual Studio's release cycle is around every two years.

To work out the math a bit, say the developer is looking to make 70k a year
(which is quite low IMO, especially if you are self employed). If his release
cycle is every two years, he needs to make 140k over one version. At $59 for
S2, thats around 2400 sold copies over two years. Not a small number for a
product that is tailored to such a niche market. Also considering that there
comes a point where the purchases trail off, so the developer needs to find a
way to sustain an income. Upgrades seem like a very reasonable way to do that.

With S3, if the developer wanted to offer a reasonable way to allow S2 owners
to upgrade at a discount, it comes at a loss of income for the next two years.
Given that the amount of people who would buy the editor have already bought
S2, so the pool of possible purchasers decreases. So it seems like a
reasonable balance to allow that discounted upgrade, while increasing the full
price to make up for the loss of new purchasers.

------
aviraldg
I was an ST guy before PyCharm... charmed me :P

Seriously, though, the code intelligence tools there are much better than
SublimeIntel.

------
JonnieCache
And there was me going around claiming he was probably on holiday. I should
have known better.

------
zopticity
On a related note, check out the top 10 sublime text plugins:

<http://www.henriquebarroso.com/my-top-10sublime-2-plugins/>

Some of my favorites are there! If you haven't done so, check it out too!

~~~
thejosh
Yeah but this is Python 3, so not many will work with ST3.

~~~
tiedemann
Moving to 3 from 2 is a no-brainer most of the time.
<http://docs.python.org/dev/library/2to3.html>

------
kellishaver
I'm looking forward to this, but right now the find anything menu is crashing
all over the place for me on OS X 10.8.2

I'm confident they'll sort it out and I'm happy to pay them $30 when they do,
but it looks like I won't be beta testing for a while. :/

------
Andrex
Finally, .deb for Linux! Seriously almost makes it worth it just on its own.

~~~
JesseObrien
ST2 has been in the Debian repo's for a loong time. I assume others have
packaged it for the rest of the *buntu's and whatnot.

------
swdunlop
"API: Upgraded from Python 2.6 to Python 3.3"

Oh god, I've got some plugin fixing to do..

~~~
swdunlop
Case in point, right off the bat.. Package Control's print statements are
going to have to go and urllib2 was deprecated. :)

~~~
wbond
I started work prepping for Python 3 a little while ago at
[https://github.com/wbond/sublime_package_control/tree/split_...](https://github.com/wbond/sublime_package_control/tree/split_source),
however the actual Python 3 changes are in progress and have yet to be
committed.

~~~
swdunlop
Didn't intend to throw rocks about not being ported, yet. :) Installing
Package Control is the natural first step after installing Sublime Text.

~~~
wbond
I didn't take it that way, just wanted to let everyone know that I've been
working on it! :-)

------
mixmastamyk
I like ST and have tried it a few times and liked aspects, but it doesn't make
it easy to get started. For example a proprietary editor in 2013 it should
have a gui for prefs and color scheme implemented. Also, not certain I want a
package manager just for my editor.

If it had gui options and supported apt or pip I'd be sold. Still sticking
with geany or notepad++ for standard text editing tasks and the heavy-duty
ones for more.

Edit: looks like it may be in debian, but not ubuntu w/o ppa.

~~~
kemayo
The text-file preferences are part of its charm, though.

------
lemieux
Is it just me or Package Control doesn't work on it?

~~~
wbond
Not yet. I started prepping for the port to Python 3 a bit ago at
[https://github.com/wbond/sublime_package_control/tree/split_...](https://github.com/wbond/sublime_package_control/tree/split_source),
but the actual Python 3 changes are still in progress and not pushed (for the
sake of not spoiling Jon's surprise).

~~~
willtheperson
Has there been any talk about merging Package Control into the app out of the
box for v3?

When I tell people how much I love ST2, Package Control is definitely
responsible for some of that love.

~~~
castles
<http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control/say_thanks>

------
idoco
JetBrains should buy them and integrate all these wonderful features into
Intellij. That might be the most powerful IDE ever made!

~~~
adlpz
God no, please. The attractive of Sublime is that it's not an IDE, but a very
fast and powerful _text editor_ with some IDE-like niceties.

If JetBrains bought it and integrated it in IntelliJ that would end killing
the original project and I'd be forced to go berserk on Prague, big time.

~~~
haakon
JetBrains has a bazillion different versions of their products for specific
uses. There is no reason to believe they wouldn't continue maintaining ST as a
separate editor. And assuming they did, it _would_ be pretty great.

~~~
adlpz
The fact that JetBrains is written in Java would mean they'd most likely port
the Sublime engine to it. And that would leave the original version in a very
bad situation.

Anyway, this is all speculation.

------
nnq
...what I'd kill for in ST would be a nice _code browser that also properly
shows nested function in Javascript and other languages that support them_
(like Idea does). It really makes a difference if you're trying to make sense
of some else's messy code base and you happen to be a visual thinker like me.

~~~
swah
...me too. I thought it would go to that side, allowing IDE-like plugins to be
written, takiong some of Emacs mindshare on that space.

------
MrGando
I think that your hammer must be open source if possible if you develop
software. Learn from mistakes of the past, like TextMate. We're lucky that the
developer open sourced the project in the end, but that's not the way it
usually goes. It's Vim or Emacs IMHO, ( Vim in my case )

------
RobSim
I was getting worried development was dead because of no blog posts since
before the summer, great news!

~~~
bsg75
JPS could do a better job of keeping in touch with the community, if only to
post "I am still alive" from time to time. So many similar projects have dies
on the vine that when an author goes very quiet for an extended period of
time, its a bit troublesome.

------
nexpro
Hope to support Chinese input in Linux

------
benhoyt
A subtle but neat feature on the ST3 download page --
<http://www.sublimetext.com/3> \-- there's some JavaScript that automatically
detects your platform (eg "Windows 64 bit") and highlights the correct bullet
point.

------
gesman
Excellent product.

One of these tools where I actually bought a license and enjoy every moment of
using the product.

------
Steveism
I love the addition of better pane management. With a few slick keyboard
shortcuts I think this sounds like a nice improvement to working with multiple
files in a project. If it's implemented in a similar way to my beloved tmux,
I'll be loving this feature.

------
pacomerh
Installed it on windows 8, but lots of things started to fail. The sidebar was
lagging, package manager didn't work, files opened blank randomly from an ftp
server, and finally, it messed up my ST2 installation. I'll wait for a stable.

~~~
NuZZ
Thanks for the heads up.

------
wbond
There is an alpha build of Package Control for ST3
[http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control/installati...](http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control/installation#ST3)

------
pdknsk
_> Linux: .deb files are provided_

I wonder if this also means official repositories.

~~~
vacipr
It will probably be in the Software Center once it gets out of beta.

------
diziet
The replace all performance increase is a great addition, sublime was just
painfully slow at managing large simple replacements for when you didn't want
to go out of the editor to use sed.

------
thejosh
Sublime 2 is already perfect, I'm going to be very impressed with how 3 is
going to go..

I'm also amused that he's now restricting the ST3 BETA to registered users
only, where ST2 had a long BETA period.

~~~
epo
I bet he wasn't amused by the number of ST2 users who got the ST2 beta and
were using it without having got round to paying, in fact I'd bet this was the
majority. The trouble with honour systems is that not enough people are
honourable.

------
arrowgunz
That is such a great news. Can't wait to try out the indexed Goto Definition
feature. The current implementation is not so great. Hoping this will be
improved with the new version.

------
jscheel
With the upgrade to python, anyone relying heavily on packages is definitely
have to upgrade. Not may package devs are going to want to maintain ST2 AND
ST3 packages.

------
swah
Happy for the guy having delivered.

There are some nice changes, but not the ones that would make great extensions
(like those in Emacs world) possible/easier to write.

------
iurisilvio
ST3 is consuming all my CPU processing and memory.

------
drcongo
Installing and running the ST3 beta seems to have broken ST2 for me. It now
hangs when I try to bring up the command prompt.

------
danielsju6
No trial? Guess I'm not going to give this a whirl since I can't see what the
commotion is about.

~~~
looki
You can download Sublime Text 2 for free, but you're supposed to register it
if you plan to use it.

------
ricardobeat
Block cursor?

------
niix
I love ST, but VIM is free.

------
msoad
I want a better project wide find. It could be better.

------
thoughtcriminal
Version 3 is probably where I get off the ST upgrade train and just settle for
version 2/3 beta.

I like ST, and it serves my needs well enough, but I already paid $59 for this
software and that's enough for a text editor.

Paying yet another $30 isn't worth it for me, especially when I didn't ask for
these upgrades.

~~~
nnq
> I already paid $59 for this software and that's enough for a text editor

This only makes sense if: (a) I guess you're not a software developer, so you
don't actually "make money" from the productivity increases of a text-editor
good for you? or (b) you plan to switch to some other editor that's open-
source (emacs? vim?) or (c) you're and IDE guy and rarely use a "simple" text
editor.

Please mention your use case before saying "that's enough for a text editor",
because for most that's really _pocket change_ compared to what others pay for
other services or software licenses (think designers!).

~~~
thoughtcriminal
True, I'm not a software developer, but I do a lot of design with HTML/CSS and
write with Markdown. I only use a sliver of the features ST has.

Badically, I'm content with my $59 purchase (it's sturdy software that never
gives me grief) but wouldn't eek another $30 of value from it.

~~~
jsmeaton
I love ST2 - it's the first editor I've really sat down and learnt properly,
and I've got a tonne of value out of it. The features ST3 are bringing to the
table - at this point - don't seem worth the upgrade. I dislike the idea of
paid upgrades for just about any software, even though I understand the
economics.

Ultimately, I think continued development of plugins will force the issue, and
upgrades will be required.

------
pretoriusB
Wow! Does that man ever sleep?

And I thought 2 development has slowed down after release (sparse new dev
builds etc).

We'll have Sublime Text 3 before Textmate 2 beta 2.

~~~
JesseObrien
It did slow down, and now he's charging everyone for a point release. It's not
in your head.

